# Leaving on vacation.



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

And my hedgehogs will be left in the care of my fiancé. It's my first time leaving them and I'm a little nervous. But I cleaned their cages today, washed their feets and clipped nails and prepped raw and wet meals for the week. So yay!


----------

